
Ask HN: What Browser Extension You Would Love to Have? - sgoran
I work in a company that wants to invest in the browser extensions. 
We are wandering around and building small stuff because and don&#x27;t have a quality idea for the project and what do people need.<p>For Example Honey, Pocket, Grammarly is bigger ones.<p>What you would love to have as an addition to your Browser?
======
rasengan
DANE support [1].

[1] [https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/DNS-
based_Authentication_of_...](https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/DNS-
based_Authentication_of_Named_Entities)

------
picatycomb
<sigh> TabMixPlus of course...

